# warm weather/deer cape



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

Just wondering how long a deer cape will last outside in this weather we are having in fargo. I'd like to enter the deer into the williston big buck contest, but I don't want the cape to go bad. All other deer I've taken to the taxidermist goes there right after the hunt so I've never dealt with this problem. Help would be great, thanks.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Why don't you take it in to the taxidermist now and get your antlers back. The taxidermist just needs the hide right away to send in to get tanned your antlers just sit around well the hides in getting tanned. I know some from valley city that took there deer to kitzman in west fargo and brought the horns back with him to valley that same day.


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

Well, I live in fargo and the big buck contest that I want to enter it into is in Williston. Thus just going to the taxidermist there is a little easier said then done. Right now I'm waiting to hear back from the place that puts on the big buck contest to see if they think it might have a chance to win (i sent them some pictures). If I have a chance to win, I will drive to Williston and drop the buck off because from what I hear, first place wins a free head mount. Not to mention I will be able to aid my grandpa, uncle, and cousins in their deer hunting arround the Williston area if they want it for the last weekend of season. If the buck doesn't have a chance, then I will take it to a taxidermist in fargo and help out my younger brother with his deer license closer to fargo.

So, I was just curious if this weather is going to destroy my hide quickly or not. By the way, it doesn't fit in the freezer.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

If you need a Taxidermist i have one that does soem really good work for a fair price. PM me if you want details


----------

